# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Вирус в БИОС ???

## riv1972

Стали одновременно тормозить и повисать 3 компа.
Поиск авастом ничего не дал.
Загрузился с "живого диска" Др Веб. и представте себе Линукс завис.
Запустил Мемтест, посыпались ошибки. Замена планок памяти ничего не дало.
Что это??? Получается вирь в БИОСЕ??????

Кто сталкивался???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## V_Bond

бред ... выполняйте правила

----------


## AndreyKa

Я скорее поверю, что в электросети искрит плохой контакт, напряжение проседает и слабые блоки питания не справляются.

----------


## riv1972

Такая же фигня с четвертым компом, Который имел контакт по средствам флешек с теми компами.
Полные тормоза, в Винде, Линукс с живого диска Виснет намертво.
МемТест выдаёт кучу ошибок.
Замена планок ОЗУ ничего не дает.
Ни чего кроме виря в БИОСЕ  в голову не приходит.
Одновременная поломка с компами не проходит, поскольку они находятся в разных частях города, и инфой перекидываются между собой с помощью флешек.

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*




> бред ... выполняйте правила


Правила не катят, всё происходит до загрузки ОС

----------


## SDA

Биос - это БАЗОВАЯ СИСТЕМА ВВОДА-ВЫВОДА, никакого вируса там быть не может

Для информации:
Вирус "Чернобыль":
Вирус поражает исполняемые файлы Windows 95 и 98. После запуска зараженного файла вирус становится резидентом и заражает другие файлы этого компьютера при их копировании или открытии. Однако заражение - это еще не основной вред. "Взрыв Чернобыля" активизируется 26 апреля - у версий вируса 1.2 и 1.3. Более поздняя версия 1.4 срабатывает 26 числа каждого месяца.
При этом возможно выполнение двух вредоносных функций: 1) затирание данных на жестких дисках; 2) запись "мусора" во FLASH BIOS компьютера. Если это удается, компьютер можно восстановить только заменой микросхемы BIOS или перепрошивкой этой микросхемы на специальном оборудовании, да и то - не всегда.

Загрузитесь с LiveCD http://www.freedrweb.com/livecd

----------


## riv1972

> Биос - это БАЗОВАЯ СИСТЕМА ВВОДА-ВЫВОДА, никакого вируса там быть не может
> 
> Для информации:
> Вирус "Чернобыль":
> Вирус поражает исполняемые файлы Windows 95 и 98. После запуска зараженного файла вирус становится резидентом и заражает другие файлы этого компьютера при их копировании или открытии. Однако заражение - это еще не основной вред. "Взрыв Чернобыля" активизируется 26 апреля - у версий вируса 1.2 и 1.3. Более поздняя версия 1.4 срабатывает 26 числа каждого месяца.
> При этом возможно выполнение двух вредоносных функций: 1) затирание данных на жестких дисках; 2) запись "мусора" во FLASH BIOS компьютера. Если это удается, компьютер можно восстановить только заменой микросхемы BIOS или перепрошивкой этой микросхемы на специальном оборудовании, да и то - не всегда.
> 
> Загрузитесь с LiveCD http://www.freedrweb.com/livecd


C него и грузился, виснет и всё,  в безопасном грузится, ничего не находит.

Компы летят один за другим с одними и теме же признаками Тормозят, мемтест с флопика весь красный от ошибок. Такое впечатление, что с функциями БИОСА, что то невпорядке.
А то что в БИОСЕ не может быть виря, это вы зря. :Smiley: 
В Буэнос-Айресе продемонстрировали такую возможность. Если журнал "Хакер" не врёт.
А собственно почему бы и нет? Если БИОС можно перезаписать программно, или "мусор" кинуть. То можно и виря пристроить.

----------


## SDA

> C него и грузился, виснет и всё,  в безопасном грузится, ничего не находит.
> 
> Компы летят один за другим с одними и теме же признаками Тормозят, мемтест с флопика весь красный от ошибок. Такое впечатление, что с функциями БИОСА, что то невпорядке.
> А то что в БИОСЕ не может быть виря, это вы зря.
> В Буэнос-Айресе продемонстрировали такую возможность. Если журнал "Хакер" не врёт.
> А собственно почему бы и нет? Если БИОС можно перезаписать программно, или "мусор" кинуть. То можно и виря пристроить.


Вы поофтопить пришли или полечиться?

----------


## Virtual

*riv1972*, проверь визуально состояние конденсаторов на МП. + полную конфигурацию железа всех компов и главное возраст

ЗЫ наличие заземления в розетке тож особо важно ибо счас время "статики"  :Wink:  пока травка не вылезла.

ЗЫЗЫ контрольные вопросы:
1.наличие заземления?
2. характеристики, возраст, производитель БП?
3. состояние конденсаторов на МП?
4. модель и возраст МП?

----------


## Neo-473

но компьютер то не один,много компьютеров в разных точках города.Наверняка компьютеры домашние-соответственно свои.
Закарантиньте всё на флешке,и проверьте где-нибудь.Найдите того, кто умеет читать машинный код. Он вам поможет

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Вот что нашел по вирусам в БИОС:


> Еще раз миру доказано что нет ничего не возможного, особенно в сфере высоких технологий. Двое специалистов по компьютерной безопасности из Аргентины Альфредо Ортега и Анибал Сакко на конференции по комбезу CanSecWest продемонстрировали широкой аудитории метод помещения вредоносного кода в BIOS! 
> После заражения машина становится полностью подконтрольной злоумышленнику. Самое интересное то, что никакое удаление данных не поможет вылечить машину, даже после перепрошивки BIOS (!) она остается зараженной! Что еще интересно: заражение было проведено как из-под винды так и из-под openBSD и даже на виртульной машине VMware с openBSD. Правда для этого нужны права администратора или физический доступ к машине. По их заявлению заражение можно провести через драйвера устройств, добавив к ним небольшой патч, и полный руткит поселится в вашем BIOS очень надолго. Таким образом также возможно удалить или отключить антивирус.
> Надеюсь, что таблетки от этой угрозы будут найдены раньше, чем вдохновленные мозги кулхацкеров додумаются до этого способа.
> upd. Для неверующих и кричащих, что эта желтизна приведу на конференцию и ее обзор в блоге Threatpos.com.


Читать здесь--http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/55498/
и здесь http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/re...methods-031909

----------


## Neo-473

ох..Как начнется эпидемия с подобным вирусом...Мне страшно представить, что будет, если не найдут таблетки от этого..
А если полностью заменить биос(железо на мат плате),это, по идее, должно помочь?

----------


## VV2006

> Для неверующих и кричащих, что эта желтизна


(Шёпотом) Не верю в ту "потустороннюю" жизнь после перепрошивки BIOS и перезаписи MBR с форматированием диска.

----------


## Torvic99

Может кому будет интересно вот тут и тут ну и последняя.

----------


## Iron Monk

> Стали одновременно тормозить и повисать 3 компа.





> Такая же фигня с четвертым компом, Который имел контакт по средствам флешек с теми компами.





> Правила не катят, *всё происходит до загрузки ОС*





> Загрузитесь с LiveCD http://www.freedrweb.com/livecd
> C него и грузился, *виснет и всё,  в безопасном грузится,* ничего не находит.


Бред и off.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> Может кому будет интересно вот тут и тут ну и последняя.


Так и видятся кошмары и ужасы с воплями:"Я Birus, летящий на крыльях ночи!!!"
Пока не поздно бегу в магазин за программатором и буду ежедневно бекапить флеш. :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## AndreyKa

> Бред и off.


Или у человека золотая жила. Он может сдавать "заразные" флешки в антивирусные компании на вес золота.

----------


## catmen08

Такой вирус должен быть очень маленьким по размеру, ибо в БИОСе, скажем так, маловато памяти.  И он должен записываться туда, куда не достанет LLF и перепрошив всего БИОСа. ИМХО такие вирусы по сети будут гулять очень нескоро,
т.к. на коленке их не соберешь.
Если что - нибудь такое собрал бы и я, то такого зловреда вряд ли.

----------


## lozalex3

Я до недавних пор также считал бредом возможность вируса испортить биос машины ,однако ...
14 октября 2016 года на нетбуке Asus EeePC U100 (XP SP3)при обновлении AVAST Free
слетела системная дата (как при плохой батарейке - которая оказалась - 3.1в-новее новой)
при этом Avast сообщил , что истек срок действия программы - при Free версии???
При попытке войти в биос оказалось что поменен вход в биос с F2 на F1 и выход с F10 на F9.
В биосе самом отключена камера ,сетевая как при загрузке данных по-умолчанию.
Изменив данные дату и пр. и выйдя из биоса комп больше не загрузился при этом загрузочная
флэшка мигала как при опросе загрузчика.Никакие "танцы с бубном" не помогли.
Пришлось разобрать "малыша"  - служит с 2009 года. Биос прошит на микросхеме SST25VF040B
(4Mbit RAM -SPI) . При сравнении файла из микросхемы с оригиналом оказалось ,что между строками
оригинала добавлено море "мусора" до заполнения по "самые уши". После стирания и записи оригинала
в ту же микросхему (программатором CH341 с выпаиванием из материнки) "покойник воскрес" - с него я пишу
эти строки. Систему также пришлось снести.
В поиске файла оригинального биоса -узнал интересный факт - фирмы ASUS (и MSI) разработала и поддеживает
утилиту Asus_Update_7.18.03.rar которая позволяет прямо из под Win обновить прошивку биоса через Интернет.
 Анализируя все мои беды - я сделал вывод - что измененная утилита была внедрена в AVAST - кем и как их назвать
решайте сами, но факт порчи биоса антивирусом подтверждаю. Сказки с конденсаторами ,микрухами ,слетами
отпадают.

----------

